# Deck Post Height for Composite Post Railing



## ylwdog (Mar 21, 2009)

I am installing a composite/vinyl railing on a second story deck and would like advice for the post height.
The railing is 36" tall w/ a 39.5" high post, (from the decking), 4x4 post and I have 48" composite post sleeves. What height would you recommend for the post sleeve for the final post height? I am thinking 42" for a nice aesthetic look. This would give me 6" between the top rail and the top of the post. Any other opinions and why? 

Thanks,

Doug


----------



## jaros bros. (Jan 16, 2009)

42" will be fine.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

cut the sleeve to 38" it sits on the deck and the post skirt sits on the decking around it. The railing is set at 36" high leaving a small reveal (2") before the post sleeve cap.


----------



## DecksEtc (Feb 8, 2005)

You say it's a second story deck so I will assume it's at least 8' off the ground.

Where I live the code height for railings on a deck that high is 42" - height from the top of the deck to the top of the railing top rail.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

In CT it is only 36" and there you have nothing to fall into but snow.


----------



## carpenter man (Nov 15, 2010)

*2nd story deck height*

I live in South Jersey . I have done a lot of vinyl railings and fiberglass decks here along the shore. The code here for a second story deck is also 42" I always cut my sleeves at 44 " . Consider the post cap may add around one inch or slightly less. 
BTW . Fiberglass decks are very durable, watertight and require little maintenence . The gel coat which is the final top layer can be tinted to just about any color to match your siding colors. Re apply gel coat about every 10 years . Apply with standard paint roller .[email protected] if you need any fiberglassing tips.


----------

